# my 200sx [pics]



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

hi here is some pics of my 200sx. I't s the european car with the ca18det red top (cauz i live in Switzerland ).

current mods : TEIN HE (-13cm) and tie rods, buddy club p1 racer rims with pirelli P zero rosso assymetrico tires, and some stuff for the engine :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

:thumbup: Very sexy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice! Why is the front so low in the last picture?


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

on the last picture it's just a trick with the pavement !!!!!!

but the effect looks pertty nicce !! i like it like that low !!!

next mod is to mount my BRIDE buckets seats :thumbup: 

and this winter I will swap a 1,8 L oversized prepared by NORRIS DESIGN !!


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

actually, I want to sell my BREMBO brake kit including 4 brembo rotors (gold edition) with pads and line kit. it all new and never mount.

the cause is that my 200sx comes from europe and I command brakes for a 240sx 89. and it doesn't fit.

I don't know how to sell it in the US. If you are interested I will do a very good price. Just tell me hoe to proceed for the shipping and the paiment !!

:thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The driver side of the lip shows he might've screwed up doing that a couple times. How much HP you got? Torque?


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't go to a dyno. In Switzerland it's notthat easy to be sure of the whp you have. the engine seems to be stock when I bought it. but I'm head to head with a itr during a run. so it's seems to it seems to be around 195 hp or 200hp. (due to the weight difference).


and for the lip on the driver side... it's a fucking child who thought it was funny to play with his RC car near mine !!! I just make him understand not to do that again !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice!

But now I want to see pics of the 106!


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

why do you get a better speedo?


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> Nice!
> 
> But now I want to see pics of the 106!


LOL I don't want to post pics of my 106... it's just a bling car !!! And I want to sell it now, coz bling sux !! :cheers:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Saian said:


> LOL I don't want to post pics of my 106... it's just a bling car !!! And I want to sell it now, coz bling sux !! :cheers:


How much you want for it?


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

I want to sell it 8'000 $. why ?? you will pay the double just for the shipping.

the 106 has a full custom body kit, black & red painted, NOS kit, a full sono (1'500 W and about 135db). it's just a show car.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Actually I'm living in Ireland right now. So I don't think I would be paying 16,000 euro for shipping : )


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

lol ok but why are you interested in a pug 106 rallye ???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Is that speedo factory or after market?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nice, but where are da engine shots at?


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

speedo is factory... and pics engine.... hummm how should I say... my engine is dead !!!

so I just have to change it !!! I will command the NORRIS DESIGN fast road engine. you will have some pics of the engine as soon as I command it !!

I think it will arrive at the end of te year ! patience !


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

nice car, but are you sure its a 200sx? it looks like a 180sx to me


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

The 180sx in Europe where called 200sx for some reason... even though they never got the SR20...


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> The 180sx in Europe where called 200sx for some reason... even though they never got the SR20...



thats odd...its got a ca18 yet its called a 200sx? rofl


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

How is that different from having a 2 litre sr20 and calling it a 180sx?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

car looks good


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very sweet..i plan on getting those same rims but 15s


good choice :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

simply badass


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Saian said:


> lol ok but why are you interested in a pug 106 rallye ???


Yeah, just looking for a little beater to rallye with. But it sounds like your pug isn't really meant for rallying


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Very Nice. What fun I could have in a rear wheel drive Nissan. :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

very nice! I really like the headlight washers being put in Euro-Spec Japanese cars...hmm a new European Domestic Market theme perhaps..by the way, love those Euro Subaru plate frames..

looks real damn cold up there


----------

